# Sweet n Sour Chicken help



## lovetobake (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a bottle of VH Sweet 'n Sour sauce, and a can of pineapple tidbits.  Whats the best way to make sweet n sour chicken with these ingredients? Battered? Stir fried? or Slow-cooker? and Directions please


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd do battered chicken pieces myself and serve the sauce on the side. Good luck! Need a batter recipe?


----------



## lovetobake (Jun 21, 2010)

What kind of batter do you think?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

take your pick:
sweet and sour chicken recipe batter - Google Search


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 21, 2010)

La Choy has really easy recipe, you can adopt to what you have:

La Choy Recipes—Asian Grilling Recipes


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2010)

lovetobake said:


> What kind of batter do you think?



Mine is a soft batter, almost like pancake batter but salty not sweet. 

1/2 cup flour
1/3 milk (more if you want batter less thick)
1 egg
1 tbsp salt

Beat egg in milk, add flour and salt to mixture and stir til well blended. Dunk chicken bits in batter and drop into hot oil.


----------



## lovetobake (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I think I will try your batter first *Alix* and then the La Choy Recipe.  I'm sure I'll never get it to taste like it came from Chinatown but trying homemade will do for now lol


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

I find that seasoning the chicken with some 5 spice powder really helps to get that particular taste (season before you batter it). Go easy with it, can be overpowering.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2010)

*Sweet & Sour Sauce*

Equal parts Sugar and white vinegar.
Splash of soy sauce.
Squirt or two of catsup.
Dash of sesame oil.
Pinch of Chinese 5-spice (optional - otherwise use powdered ginger.)
Pinch or two of Corn starch mixed with cold water.
Water for mixing with the corn starch and thinning out the strong flavor of the sauce.

Heat until corn starch thickens and the right amount of water has been added. (Add a couple of tablespoons of water at a time and then taste test it.)

Serve immediately.

I've been loose in my measurements because it's really not a very complicated recipe, and slight variations add character without ruining the sauce. By the time you've made it three times, you can do it in your sleep!

Enjoy!


----------



## Constance (Jun 21, 2010)

Instead of a batter, how about just dredging the chicken in cornstarch!


----------



## lovetobake (Jun 22, 2010)

What will cornstarch do to the chicken?  I've never really understood the use of cornstarch


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Cornstarch is not going to do anything to the chicken, but it will make the sauce thicker.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

Dredging in cornstarch and then frying in a lower temperature oil is how you "velvetize" chicken.  The cornstarch absorbs some of the steam as teh chicken cooks and seals in the moisture.  This is how the strips fo chicken, pork, and beef are made so tender in Chinese restaurant buffets, and in dishes like chicken chow mein.

An alternate way of preparing your chicken for use with sweet & sour sauce is to cut boneless chicken into 1/2 inch cubes and stir-fry in hot peanut oil until just starting to brown.  Imediatley remove from the heat and place cooked rice , chopped onion, and snow peas into your hot pan or wok, again with a little peanut oil.  Stir-fry until the veggies just begin to soften.  Season with soy sauce, a dash of 5-spice powder, and garlic, with maybe a bit of crushed red pepper if you want.  Fold in the chicken and serve immediately.  You could also add bias-sliced celery and bok choy to this dish, and even cashews or peanuts.  It's very versatile.  you could add scrambled egg, bias sliced carrot, baby corn, etc.

You could also make tempura batter by mixing 1/2 cup each all purpose flour and cornstarch, with 1/2 tsp. salt, and 2 tsp. baking powder.  Add 3/4 cup water.  Dip the chicken cubes into the batter and deep fry until golden.

Another yummy method, dredge chicken strips, or pieces through egg wash, flour, egg wash again, and then panko bread crumbs.  Season with salt & pepper.  Fry until golden in two inches of hot cooking oil.

Last idea, mix 1/2 cup shredded coconut to the panko bread crumbs and fry as above for coconut chicken.  This is delicious and would work well with your sweet and sour sauce as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess I should have read not just the last post, but one before. Sorry.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I guess I should have read not just the last post, but one before. Sorry.



Charlie;  You contribute so much to this forum that you never need apologize.  you're a good guy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## lovetobake (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I look forward to trying this one day this week! I'll let you know how it turns out


----------

